

Show HN: Git Time Lapse - j0hnlucas

I had this idea because I wanted to see the evolution of a web page while prototyping. Please let me know if you have suggestions or comments: https://github.com/johnlucas/gittimelapse<p>A sample video: https://www.dropbox.com/s/ktuiceg2yajtmld/video.mov
======
GuyCall
Might be nice to overlay the video with the commit comments and date

~~~
j0hnlucas
Yeah I thought of that. It should be cool :)

